# 2005 Pathfinder- Does anyone have a diagram of where the blower motor resistor is?



## scottyk (Apr 24, 2011)

I am looking for instructions/location or a diagram on how to replace the blower motor resistor in my 2005 Pathfinder XE 4x4?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Blower motor resistor is under the right side of the dash, not far from the blower motor housing. Unplug it, remove the two screws and resistor, reverse procedure to install.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

here you go:


----------

